# Dojo's in Brooklyn NY?



## Kwiter (Apr 2, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, my daughters have started at Amerikick here in Brooklyn about a month ago and seem to be enjoying it immensely.
I've never studied Martial Arts but am a voracious researcher. Any other schools I shoul check out for them in Brooklyn, preferably in the Windsor Terrace/Prospect Park area. 

My buddy at work is with the Hoteikan(spelling?) Dojo but it's a bit too far away I believe.

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks

---
http://www.urbanskinz.com
http://www.mobilepodcast.org/kwiter/kwiter.jpg​


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello, This is just my thoughts here?  You may want to find a JUDO school for your 5 year old.

Why?  This is a very basic art...that teaches them how to fall, learn throws and is all hands on experience.  This art is world wide.  They also teach not to hurt/destory your attacker.  JUDO is a good place to start someone young.

My son now does JUDO in high school team sport.  Sitting in some of his training classes  has open my mind about this art of JUDO. ......Aloha


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 3, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you for the info on Judo, tho I'm a firm believer in leave your attacker a bloody mess before he leaves you one. I definitely am not the usual "Park Slope/Windsor Terrace" Resident ;-)

Skennen Peace


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, my daughters have started at Amerikick here in Brooklyn about a month ago and seem to be enjoying it immensely.
> I've never studied Martial Arts but am a voracious researcher. Any other schools I shoul check out for them in Brooklyn, preferably in the Windsor Terrace/Prospect Park area.
> 
> My buddy at work is with the Hoteikan(spelling?) Dojo but it's a bit too far away I believe.
> ...


 
First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!!

As for your question...what arts interest you?  I'd start off by deciding what your goals are, what you're looking to acheive by training, etc., and then go from there.  Once you've picked something that interests you, check out the schools.  Watch a few classes, take a trial lesson, inquire about prices, how many classes offered, etc.  From there, you'll have to make a choice from your list of schools.

Mike


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 3, 2006)

Kwe Hello Mike, bit of misunderstanding here, I'm not the one training, it's my daughters , I'm here as Daddy Research Dog ;-)

I am a research fool and love to pickl ideas to pieces, my girls are CURRENTLY with Amerikick here in Brooklyn, they ended up there as thats where their classmates also train. They are young, 5 & 6 YO's I've taken them to the school twice and I think Sensei Alex D(Can't recall his full name) and Sensei Ross are doing a good job with the kids, encouraging and still teaching. Today cost me a few bux for example as, Amerikick bux were handed out for following the Front then side kick routine that was taught today and my youngest was deemed the winner, can't leave here sister out so both got something and the younger got a "Karate Girl" bracelet, I decided that since they will be doing this all month let them accumulate whatever they can and then buy. 

Was Funny , my youngest daughters FIRST choice of what to get was a set of Kama which I shot down BUT told them that if they can make at least 2 belts by this time next year(no idea if this is a realistic goal) and continue to do well in school I would pay for them to take the Kama course.......Hopefully I didn't promise something I can't deliver, I'll have to speak to Sensei if there is an Age or Belt minimum for Weapons training. They are Beginners so are currently White Belts BTW.

Nia:wen kowa Thank you very much

Skennen Peace
---
http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## szlevi (May 3, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> I definitely am not the usual "Park Slope/Windsor Terrace" Resident ;-)



Why what is it like to be 'the usual Park Slope resident'?  (PPW here...)

Have a great day everybody, first poster here...:supcool:


----------



## Kwiter (May 3, 2006)

SZLevi, perhaps I'm sterotyping but much of Park Slope residents seem to be pascifistic turn the other cheekers, those who are not I'd bet are older residents from before the Yuppification of the area.

Now I may of course be misjudging alot of folks and if I've offended you I apologize.

Skennen Peace.


----------



## szlevi (May 5, 2006)

Not at all, don't worry. By the way I'm fairly new here too yet I'm probably not the same type like the one you are talking about...  

To tell the truth I LOVE Brooklyn, first and foremost Park Slope, of course. 
I think this is one of the best parts of NYC - yet still 'khm, affordable... well, sort of: where I live is pretty much like UES, dirty expensive (I was lucky ). But I pay any day to live in a nice neighborhood than saving few hundred bucks and living in a ****** area.

BTW do you know a good dojoaround here? I haven't decided yet what to do but first I'd like to see what's in my area (I work in TriBeCa, that's next to Chinatown, so I might be better off, tho I'm not really into kung-fu...)


----------



## Kwiter (May 5, 2006)

Park Slope is affordable................Yer no Blue collar worker then eh ;-)

Shameless plug , my friend Tommy Carano has a Dojo on 70th St and Ft. Hamilton Parkway named Hoteikan, yeah I know it's not too close to the Slope and thats why my kids aren't training their.

My kids train at a Franchise, Amerikick on 14th St off 5th Ave, there's Yee's Hung Gar on Windsor Place right off 7th, On 5th Ave right around the corner from Amerikick is the 5th Avenue Gym which also does Karate classes, on 7th Ave around maybe 11th st is another Kung Fu school, on McDonald Ave and I think Vanderbilt is a JuJitsu school, been there since 1974 but only open 3 evenings a week, Tuesday thru Thursday , Adult Classes 7:30 - 9:30 best bargain I've seen at $40 a month or $150 for 6 Months.

Good Luck 

Skennen Peace


----------

